# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  default mh and/or telebot?

## SpaceGuy119

Hi - I'm not looking for a high detection risk automated farming bot. But I am hoping to find a low detection risk memory reader such as map hack. It makes my play experience much more enjoyable.

Secondarily, I would also be interested in a slightly higher risk such as autotele / telebot.

Do these exist? I see that the early "MapAssist" MH is detected, so obviously I'll avoid that.

Thanks.

----------

